# difference between ITLS and PHTLS



## jedi88 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi! I was wondering what the difference is between ITLS and PHTLS? My job requires everyone to take PHTLS which I did. They were talking to me about how they are offering ITLS soon. Is there anything taught in ITLS that is different? Is it worth going to? Thanks!


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 13, 2011)

the only real difference is if in the end the american college of emergency physicians or the american college of surgeons gets your money.

being pro surgery I support PHTLS. 

neither really teaches anything about trauma you shouldn't already know if you finished emt or paramedic school though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2011)

One has a PH. The other has an I. 

Both are merit badge classes and are simply another way to separate you from your money.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Dec 13, 2011)

I have been wondering that myself. We ended up taking ITLS in my medic class after initial schedules indicated we would be taking PHTLS. :blink: Oh well. It was just a review for us since we took it after our trauma module.


----------

